# Adjust steering weight of non-sport A3 via VCDS/Vag-com?



## roninsoldier83 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just had a simple question. I have a 2015 Audi A3 and overall I love the car, but the steering is a bit too light in my opinion. Since it's fully electronic, can I change the steering weight via VCDS / Vag-com? I didn't get the sport package, do I don't have the ADS feature. I'm assuming since its likely just software based, I can probably adjust it via VCDS? Correct? 

Anyone tried this yet? If so, any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

roninsoldier83 said:


> I just had a simple question. I have a 2015 Audi A3 and overall I love the car, but the steering is a bit too light in my opinion. Since it's fully electronic, can I change the steering weight via VCDS / Vag-com? I didn't get the sport package, do I don't have the ADS feature. I'm assuming since its likely just software based, I can probably adjust it via VCDS? Correct?
> 
> Anyone tried this yet? If so, any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


I was able to set the steering to dynamic with vcds, but I didn't feel any difference. The controller did save my choice though.


----------



## roninsoldier83 (Jun 26, 2009)

m_bolc said:


> I was able to set the steering to dynamic with vcds, but I didn't feel any difference. The controller did save my choice though.


Nice. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> I was able to set the steering to dynamic with vcds, but I didn't feel any difference. The controller did save my choice though.


Hi, I looked to see how to set this on the different forums, but never found any mention. Could you please list which steps to code this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

It was very simple, there is an adaptation channel in steering assist called Characteristic curve of steering assist (or something closely related to that). I here you'll see a pull down menu with
1. auto
2. Comfort
3. Dynamic
4. Dash button selectable (or something close to that). 

On my car it didn't make a difference. If you need more guidance let me know and I'll post some screens from VCDS


----------



## illmatic41 (Aug 17, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> It was very simple, there is an adaptation channel in steering assist called Characteristic curve of steering assist (or something closely related to that). I here you'll see a pull down menu with
> 1. auto
> 2. Comfort
> 3. Dynamic
> ...


If you could, that would awesome and much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## coulthard (Jun 2, 2011)

I have ADS but was wondering something similar. Can all of the modes be configured to produce less assistance? It would be great if all steering modes were heavier.

I noticed this setting in VCDS. I'm hesitant to change it without knowing exactly what the effects will be. Has anyone else tried it?












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roninsoldier83 (Jun 26, 2009)

coulthard said:


> I have ADS but was wondering something similar. Can all of the modes be configured to produce less assistance? It would be great if all steering modes were heavier.
> 
> I noticed this setting in VCDS. I'm hesitant to change it without knowing exactly what the effects will be. Has anyone else tried it?


+1

This is exactly what I was looking for. If the steering could be made heavier in general, that would be ideal. Something closer to the weight of a MK7 GTI would be perfect. If you decide to try this out, please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

coulthard said:


> I have ADS but was wondering something similar. Can all of the modes be configured to produce less assistance? It would be great if all steering modes were heavier.
> 
> I noticed this setting in VCDS. I'm hesitant to change it without knowing exactly what the effects will be. Has anyone else tried it?
> 
> ...


If you select Characteristic Curve of steering assistance, that's where I saw the options for auto, comfort, dynamic, etc.

I had not been able to grab the screen shots. If you need any more info just let me know.

Like I said before, I didn't notice any difference with that adaptation channel.


----------



## silverghost44 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've got a new 2015 Q5 (NOT the S) and the screens shown here do not come up for me. 

Anyone have any ideas of what might work?

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't have access to a Q5, what adaptation channels do you see under the steering assist module?


----------



## jmargaretis (Sep 27, 2014)

roninsoldier83 said:


> +1
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for. If the steering could be made heavier in general, that would be ideal. Something closer to the weight of a MK7 GTI would be perfect. If you decide to try this out, please let me know what you think of it!



Anything more on this? 
just got a FL s3 and the steering weight is nothing like my mk7 gti. Would love to code it heavier!!!


----------

